# king mackeral recipe?



## blane tankersley

Anybody know of any good recipes for king ?


----------



## Dylan

Salt, pepper, a little tonys or such, olive oil..marinate in italian and grill..you can also wipe it with some more italian and butter while its on there..or smoked!


----------



## ul412al

I like to steak cut my kings, then quarter out the meat "lobes", re-assemble the 4 pieces, wrap with bacon, and stick a pick through it. Put several of these in a casserole dish, cover with italian dressing and stick it in the fridge for a few hours. Put in on the grill and bingo.


----------



## hit man

cut all the blood line and dark meat out of your steaks, marinate with italian dressing in the fridge overnight, arrange in casserole dish, put a big rock in the center, pour the marinade overtop, cover with foil, cook at 350 for 30-40 mins, when done, throw the fish away and eat the rock.


----------



## JoshH

Put it in the chum churn :sick


----------



## DLo

Go to the beach pier during king season and find Ms Pat, ask her for her mackeral dip recipe and she will probably have some with her. It's the best thing I have ever seen done to mackeral.


----------



## talleyban

Try Poor Mans Lobster

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1944&start=1


----------



## Buzzbait

I boil mine with blood line still in. Mack is great anyway you cook it dont let anyone tell you any different.


----------



## Clay Peacher

Clay's King Mackerel Dip

2 pounds of smokedKing Mackerel(You can boil the fish for 10 minutes and add Liquid Smoke to the dip if you do not have a smoker)

1/2 cup onion

1/4 of green onions

1/2 cup jalapeno peppers

1/2 cup banana peppers

1/4 cilantro

fresh squeezed lemon juice (3 lemons)

fresh squeezed lime juice (3 limes)

salt/pepper

1 cup light cream cheese

1 cup light sour cream

Make sure everything is chopped up nicely. Microwave the cream cheese to soften it up. Mix and serve with Ritz Crackers. 

Try it and you will no longer toss mackerel back. 

Note: You can change the proportions to your liking.


----------



## riptide2250

Its good blacken with tony's ,as long as its fresh off the boat.


----------



## badazzchef

> *talleyban (1/16/2009)*Try Poor Mans Lobster
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1944&start=1[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell the great fisherman on this old thread!!! Where are they now?


----------



## Orion45

> *JoshH (1/5/2009)*Put it in the chum churn :sick


I'll second that.


----------



## reelthrill

Clay's king mackerel dip is unbelievable. You need to try it.


----------



## skipperq1

*This is NOT Ms Pat's Mac Salad, but it is pretty damned good anyway! 

*1. Put about three quarts of water in a big pot and add 1/2 cup of Old Bay Seafood Boil, two tablespoons of garlic salt, and two tablespoons of black pepper. 

2. Bring to a boil, and put about three pounds of mackerel fillets in the pot. (King or Spanish, skinned and all the red meat cut out.) Boil for about thirty minutes, and then turn the heat offand let the water cool to room temp with the fish still in the pot. Drain off the water, dry the fish with paper towels, and put the fish in a sealed container and refrigerate for an hour or so. 

3. Dice up one white onion, one green pepper, two jalapeno peppers, and four green onions. Break up the fish using your (clean!) hands or a large fork until it is flaky and the chunks are gone. Add the diced veggies.

4. Add 3/4 cup of Miracle Whip dressing (or Mayo), 3/4 cup of sweet pickle relish, 1/4 cup of Ranch dressing, two tablespoons of horse radish, one tablespoon of Old Bay, and a liberal sprinkle of red pepper flakes. Mix all together and refrigerate overnight or as long as you can stand to leave it alone.

5. Get a box of Ritz crackers and your favorite cold drink, and ENJOY!!


----------



## riptide2250

:clap I'll have to try both dips


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

cut slits every 1inch from top to bottom all the way from head to tail. take 2 fingers and push the meat out on both side of the middle. it will make 2 perfect balls of white meat with no blood line at all. batter with favorite breading and fry. ive always done it with 10 to 15lb kings so i dont know if the big ones will be any good but the little ones are really good. give it a try and youll be pleasantly surprised. dont listen to the ppl that say that king arent any good


----------



## delta dooler

fry it, grill it, smoke it, I like em !,


----------



## John B.

> *DLo (1/16/2009)*Go to the beach pier during king season and find Ms Pat, ask her for her mackeral dip recipe and she will probably have some with her. It's the best thing I have ever seen done to mackeral.


this is the only stuff that i've ever seen that will get cobia fishermen off the rail in april... Ms. Pat's mackerel salad is the best! :bowdown


----------



## robertyb

I filet mine skin on and place them on a cookie sheet wrapped in foil with butter salt & pepper. Bake at 325 for about 25 minutes then open the foil to expose the filets and broil them till the top browns good. They are great this way.


----------



## FishAddict

<DIV id=post_message_8442>Spanish and King Teriyaki on the Grill</DIV>Fillet the schoolie king or larger spanish, turn it over and cut off the skin and rib bones. Take your fillet knife and cut the fillet into 2 parts, running the knife on one side of the ridge of bones that are in the center of the fillets. Do this again cutting off the bone strip and the red meat. You are now left with 2 long pieces from each fillet. Cut into pieces around 6 inches long. Marinate in Teriyaki sauce for about 30 minutes and coat lightly with olive oil (to keep from sticking). Place on a medium-hot grill (smooth ceramic grid or stainless is best) and move the piece back and forth (not right to left) so it scores the flesh and won't stick. Turn over when about half done. Repeat the back and forth step so it doesn't stick. Depending on the thickness and how hot the grill is this will take around 8-12 minutes. I've served this to my ultra-picky daughters, and they love it. Note-Don't salt this, the Teriyaki already has enough. Enjoy. </DIV>


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *hit man (1/5/2009)*cut all the blood line and dark meat out of your steaks, marinate with italian dressing in the fridge overnight, arrange in casserole dish, put a big rock in the center, pour the marinade overtop, cover with foil, cook at 350 for 30-40 mins, when done, throw the fish away and eat the rock.


Bobby, you're not right man!!! Hopefully we'll just trade our kings for cash and prizes this year.:toast I have had smoked mackerel dip before and it's pretty damn good. I'd still rather trade them for a check though!!


----------



## Chris V

I'll take fresh smoked king over many other highly esteemed species any day but cook it any other way and I won't show up for dinner.


----------



## JoeTheFisherman

Anyone who thinks that King mack needs to be thrown back should really try Clay Peachers recipe. DAMN GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## saltfisher1

I've had king mack once...Thought it was great....I could see no reason to even suggest tossing one back....Some folks just have not had it prepped right.

Kinda like some folks wont eat bluefish or mullet....Gotta be prepped right plus the mullet need to be gulf mullet.


----------



## bag limit

put it under tomatoe plants for fertalizer makes tomatoes better


----------



## Stressless

How too click => http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic341225-51-1.aspx



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## hotshot

i once had some bream that were boiled in zat like yall are talking about and it was pretty dang good. last time we had a fish fry , i talked them into doing this with some striper fillets and everyone loved them.


----------



## WW2

There is really only one reason that you wouldn't like King to eat....you can't cook.


----------



## flrockytop

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/15/2009)*cut slits every 1inch from top to bottom all the way from head to tail. take 2 fingers and push the meat out on both side of the middle. it will make 2 perfect balls of white meat with no blood line at all. batter with favorite breading and fry. ive always done it with 10 to 15lb kings so i dont know if the big ones will be any good but the little ones are really good. give it a try and youll be pleasantly surprised. dont listen to the ppl that say that king arent any good


We got got a schoolie today (about 8lbs.) Saved him for last to clean and was tired of cleaning fishso decided to give this a try. This was great. Everyone!! wanted more of those "fish balls". This is definitely a winner.


----------



## local_hooker

Here is how I cooked my King... took filets and used some Italian bread crumb seasoning rolled them in the crumbs and then pan seared with some oil... mmmmm King mac Parmesan


----------



## eodryan

Well I looked around after catching my king and sort of improvised my own recipe. It went like this:



First right after catching them I cut them into steaks by cutting about 2" sections right through the back bone. (This was after removing the guts).



I threw that in a chipotle lime marinade I watered down a little to cover all of the meat and then went to work. Apparently a lot of king recipies say lime helps with the oily part of the fish, and that was the only remotely lime thing I had, so good enough I figured.



When I got home I cut the lobes off the bones and ended up with about a caserole dish full of king meat.



I then cut up a lemon into very thin slices and spread the slices out over every couple of pieces.



I did the same with a few cloves of garlic and a yellow bell pepper.



I also threw on about 2 green onions. I would use real onions, but my wife doesn't really like them.



From there I added a little salt & pepper



Lastly I cut up a stick of butter and spread the pieces out on top.



From there I threw it in the broiler with the oven door slightly open.



I cooked it for about 15 min.












It came out really good! My wife said the best fish she had tasted, and nothing like what you would expect. I think there were a few keys: it was fresh, I got it into the fridge pretty quick after catching, and the ~6 hours of being in the marinade. I would definitely say don't be shy about trying king. It was really easy to clean (although quite a lot of meat) and came out as good if not better than a lot of stuff you would get at a restaurant. 



The left over pieces, I crumbled up and pretty much made them like you'd make tuna, with a little Texas Pete thrown in for some kick.



Just Google king dip and you'll see a bunch of recipes that pretty much have the same general idea and tailor it to your tastes.



(I'd use lime to do it again, but my wife didn't really know what I was going to end up doing with it and just got the normal "fish cooking stuff") Lemon was awesome and worked fine though.



Enjoy


----------



## saltfisher1

I bet that was tasty!


----------



## schrock

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>*This is NOT Ms Pat's Mac Salad, but it is pretty damned good anyway! 

*1. Put about three quarts of water in a big pot and add 1/2 cup of Old Bay Seafood Boil, two tablespoons of garlic salt, and two tablespoons of black pepper. 

2. Bring to a boil, and put about three pounds of mackerel fillets in the pot. (King or Spanish, skinned and all the red meat cut out.) Boil for about thirty minutes, and then turn the heat offand let the water cool to room temp with the fish still in the pot. Drain off the water, dry the fish with paper towels, and put the fish in a sealed container and refrigerate for an hour or so. 

3. Dice up one white onion, one green pepper, two jalapeno peppers, and four green onions. Break up the fish using your (clean!) hands or a large fork until it is flaky and the chunks are gone. Add the diced veggies.

4. Add 3/4 cup of Miracle Whip dressing (or Mayo), 3/4 cup of sweet pickle relish, 1/4 cup of Ranch dressing, two tablespoons of horse radish, one tablespoon of Old Bay, and a liberal sprinkle of red pepper flakes. Mix all together and refrigerate overnight or as long as you can stand to leave it alone.

5. Get a box of Ritz crackers and your favorite cold drink, and ENJOY!! 




trying this one tonight


----------



## schrock

that is some good stuff right there could not keep everyone out of it 

good thing i hid another bowl of it to take today


----------

